

Ask HN: Anyone seen hotel booking sites vastly overcharging for some rooms? - beavershaw

This morning I was doing a bit of research into London hotel prices. However, when I did the search with Hotels Combined I found several rather mediocre hotels going for £1,000 a night. Just wondering what's happening. I assume it's something like the Amazon textbook algorithm pricing error from a couple of years ago, but not 100% sure.
======
beavershaw
I can provide some examples if people would like.

